# How to rig live finger mullet



## O'Shaughnessy (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

After you've cast-netted some live bait (i.e. mullet) in the surf, what's your favorite way to rig it? Kahle hook or circle hook or other hook, tail or mouth or dorsal fin, sinkers, etc.

Any tips appreciated.

Thanks, 

O'Shaugh


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

In the sound I will use a carolina type rig, depending on current will put an egg type type sinker on line, anywhere from 1/2 to 1 1/2oz, swivel to keep egg from sliding, 2-4' fluoro to Kahle. Will usually hook up under chin out the nose.......but sometimes thru the tail will produce better in certain holes


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Kinda like the potser above but I use a thin wire live bait hook and a smaller egg sinker.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

I have seen this method recommended on several fishing sites. 
With weight, without weight, with a float, no float, 
You will have a dozen different versions. Just experiment and see what works best for *you*.
Johnny








oh, if you go into the left eye, it is called the NASCAR RIG...... because the fish will always circle in a left hand pattern .... 
just like Dale Jr. Left Turn Left Turn - Straight - Left Turn Left Turn - Straight - Left Turn Left Turn - Straight. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

4/0 circle hook in the head from the bottom up. About a foot of #30 flouro leader... However on my best flounder day this year I ran out of #30 and used #60 mono still caught 2 keepers on that lol. 

Anywhere from an ounce to 2 1/2 ounces off a pier. Drop down to 1/2 to a ounce for the inlet.


----------

